# hotel accomodations for teds charity shoot perth ont



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys heres the address and phone number and name.. right on highway 1km from shoot.. restaurants within walking distance and timmys as well all within eyesite..If you want fine dining then the Stone Cellar on the main street or Michaels ,, both really good food
rates are as follows and location

single queen bed 70 dollars per night
double queen beds 80 dollars per night
plus hst of course

PERTH PLAZA MOTEL
40 DUFFERIN ST
ACTUALLY FACES HWY 7 MAIN DRAG 
1-800-790-9952
1-613-264-0768

NAME OF LADY IS PRITEE PATEL

THEY ARE HOLDING ROOMS FOR 40 DAYS FROM NOW SO BOOK ASAP AND MENTION ARCHERY TOURNAMENT.. THEY HAVE A POSTER ON HAND ..there are a couple of other motel hotels in town as well but more expensive


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt book now not much time left......


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

probably already been asked, but is there room for camping on site?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yup....camping on site.again check poster on archtalk site will bump up address is there as well and registration is only sat mourn so I would get there sat afternoon with a full case of cold beer as I`m the door man... lol lol we have grear prizes as well check the thread bring your truck as I`m not kidding unless you can put a kayak in your car and this is a door prize... as well as some hefty cash payouts...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

book now guys good rates 70 and 80 dollars mention archery tournament...


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hotel*

Okey Ted i booked a room at the hotel....me and tinker will be there for sure. But Tinker doesnt know that the room only has one single bed ukey: Not likely, i didnt even put him in the same hotel :wink:

Better book us in for the dinner...whats on the menu? Brian eats alot as you can tell.

Andy

:darkbeer:

PS cold ones are on ice for us already ..then we can talk ab out those rules''''LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dinner is bbq`d t bone or rib steak , potato, cold slaw and dessert and i`m cooking i think...unless i run into too much 151... lol lol just booked 4 ft bbq only 75 tickets printed and there is a prize to be drawn at dinner worth 300 dollars or more... paper plates or bring your own GOOD plate and cutlery as steak on a paper plate sucks .. .. tickets to be purchased at registration ... hows that guys.. been trying to post pics of the 2 high score trophies for cash and trad class real mantel bragging trophies these you will keep out for life....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*hotel*

book me and tinker in for dinner....i think i will just use my cooler as my plate...lol

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------

